# Success after 3rd ICSI / IVF Miscarriage? Please give me hope!



## N-J 83 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thank you in advance for reading! I am 34, DH is 35. This is the first time I have plucked up the courage for posting on a fertility forum (I have been a lurker in the past). 

We have been going through infertility / ttc for about 4 years now and I really need to hear some success stories following IVF / ICSI miscarriages to restore my hopes and faith in the universe! We are just experiencing our 3rd ICSI miscarriage in a row ttc our 1st child and I am feeling pretty hopeless  .

I am trying to see the positive sides that we have 3 frosties from this cycle and that maybe getting pregnant again, even to miscarry, is more encouraging than not getting pregnant at all but really struggling to keep my hopes and belief alive. Has anyone had success with FET blasts graded 3BB? I am worried that they will have chromosome problems / not be strong enough to work  .

I am an optimistic person by nature and try to see the positives and look on the bright side, but don’t know whether to be encouraged by the fact that we keep getting so close to our baby or if I need to start to be realistic about the chances that it might never happen for us. 

Has ANYONE had a baby following 3+ IVF or ICSI miscarriages who can give me some hope or advice please?

Thank you so, so much for taking the time to read,

N-J xxx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorry to hear you are having such a rough journey. I have had 7 miscarriages- the 1st 4 were natural conceptions, I then have had 3 fresh IVF cycles,all of them were freeze all due to being an over producer of eggs and at risk of OHSS. I have had 4 FET and miscarried 3 of them, am currently 35wks PG with the 4th. All of my embies were PGS/NGS tested as for me it removed one area of why I kept miscarrying. Have you considered immune testing such as NK cells, TNF etc? I have high levels of both and had immune drugs. For me I would find not getting PG harder than loosing as where there's life there's hope but you do get to a stage where wonder if it will ever happen


----------



## N-J 83 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks so much for your reply KittyKat and huge congratulations on your current pregnancy! That is truly amazing and sounds like a real miracle come true for you! I am so sorry to hear you had to face this 7 times to get there!!! I can't really imagine how hard that must have been to pick yourselves up and keep going. What do you think helped you to keep going/ keep faith that it would eventually work out? 

I guess each time things go wrong it gives a chance to find out more and tweak things or rule out what is or isn't working.I have heard of the NK cells but not the TNF, what is that please? I am aware of PGS but I don't think anywhere in our city does it and it is complicated to go elsewhere to somewhere that offers it as DH had to have the op to get his sperm which is now on ice at our clinic. Did you have to travel far for a clinic that would offer it for you? Did you find that you had a higher chance of chromosomal problems which as leading to the miscarriages? Hope you don't mind me asking! They have done both mine and DH karyotype which came back normal for me and DH is a carrier for CF which has caused the problem with his tubes not connecting up, but that should not of itself be causing genetic abnormalities apparently.

How many years did it take you to get where you are? Sometimes it feels like our lives have been semi put on hold while we are waiting for it to happen and I wonder if you have any advice for dealing with the sheer timescale of it all.

Thank you again so much for replying - I am in awe of the strength it must have taken you to keep persevering.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your birth and every happiness for you and your partner in being parents very soon!

N-J xxx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you  I am a very determined person and it became a personal battle between my head and body, I said I would try everything possible and if I got to the end of the line at least I could say I tried and had no regrets in that area. I would have found giving up much harder than keep miscarrying, I am also doing it alone which in some ways is easier as I only have my own emotions and disappointment to manage.

TNF is another area is the killer cell tests, have you read Dr Beer's Is your body baby friendly? It a very easy to read book that explains all the testing. I did all my IVF and immunes at Zita West in London, I had the karyotyping which was normal but lots of my embryos were abnormal, sadly its common in IVF as the drugs push out eggs that aren't ready etc and as I produce lots of top grade embies that look good but were chromosomally abnormal it was a no brainer for me,I could have been transferring embies that wouldn't have worked out. Its been several yrs and you do feel like life is in limbo- no real advice as to how to get through it, the only way I coped was to throw self straight into more treatment straight away but some people need a break and to live "normal" lives for a while, I'm nearly 42 so time wasn't on my side! You can have frozen sperm moved to another clinic,a friend of mine did that and it was very easy.

If you want to PM me at all to chat please feel free xx


----------

